# Help! I don't understand.



## ARNDACK (Feb 19, 2010)

Recently I purchased a set of Polk LSi9 speakers, a set of Polk LSiFX surround speakers, and a Polk LSiC center speaker. I have a Pioneer VSX-82TXS Elite audio/video receiver. All of these speakers have a nominal impedance of 4 ohms. The operating instructions of the receiver indicate that I can use speakers with a nominal impedance between 6 ohms and 16 ohms. Did I make a mistake in buying these speakers? Also, the receiver manual says that if I plan to use speakers with a 6 ohm impedance rating that I need to change the speaker impedance from 8 ohms to 6 ohms. What if I can still use the 4 ohm speakers? Do I still change that? I also have a set of Klipsch outdoor speakers on this receiver and they are rated at 8 ohms. How do I address this situation?


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

ARNDACK said:


> Recently I purchased a set of Polk LSi9 speakers, a set of Polk LSiFX surround speakers, and a Polk LSiC center speaker. I have a Pioneer VSX-82TXS Elite audio/video receiver. All of these speakers have a nominal impedance of 4 ohms. The operating instructions of the receiver indicate that I can use speakers with a nominal impedance between 6 ohms and 16 ohms.





> Did I make a mistake in buying these speakers?


*Maybe*. The safest bet is to return the speakers if you are able to, and buy 6-ohm or above speakers IAW the Pioneer manual.
- However, manufacturers are generally conservative in their minimum ohm spec (probably at the advice of their lawyers), so you may be able to use the Polks, if you either can't return them or "really" like them. 
- An owner of the 82TXS who has (or tried to) run 4-ohm speakers could better tell you if the receiver's amp can handle them or not. 



> Also, the receiver manual says that if I plan to use speakers with a 6 ohm impedance rating that I need to change the speaker impedance from 8 ohms to 6 ohms. What if I can still use the 4 ohm speakers? Do I still change that?


*Yes, you should select the 6 ohm setting* if you are able to use 4 ohm speakers. The lower ohm setting is normally a current limiter to protect the receiver's amp from trying to push too much current to lower-ohm speakers. FYI: The cost of this protection is less available power.




> I also have a set of Klipsch outdoor speakers on this receiver and they are rated at 8 ohms. How do I address this situation?


Assuming you can use/keep the 4-ohm speakers, you will select the 6-ohm setting and *live with less power to your outdoor speakers* in order to protect the amp.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Driving all channels using 4ohm speakers will be hard on the receiver particularly if you like it loud during movies. You need to run the receiver in the 6ohm setting when driving the 4ohm speakers but again your going to push the receiver and it will get very warm so make sure that you have it open air not inside a stand or cabinet. Does the receiver have pre outs for each channel? If it does purchasing at least one two channel external amp to drive the mains will help allot.

As far as your outdoor speakers are concerned you will need to use the second zone outputs and you will should use an external amp for those as well. unless your receiver has powered outputs for the second zone.


----------

